# Alcoholism and depression



## Jamespatterson (Dec 31, 2015)

My husband is an alcoholic. He drinks half a bottle of whisky every night. He says that he gets relief and helps to get sleep with it. He has been drinking heavily for 20 years as a result of stress which was because of his job. He is on heart and diabetic medication. I am very concerned about the effect this heavy drinking may be having on his liver and health. Should I take him to any alcohol treatment centre in Calgary like the Edgewood health network nearby? Will any such treatments help for this? My husband does not think that he has a problem with alcohol. What can be done?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I would first have him go to a primary dr to check all the obvious things and maybe talk to your husband about the dangers of alcoholism. That helped my dad realize he had an issue.


----------

